# See The 10 Youngest Billionaires in Nigeria – NaijaBizCom.Com



## naija questions (Dec 21, 2017)

There are scores of young people making waves across Nigeria and beyond. Many of these enterprising individuals have gone on to found multi-million dollar companies and in this post, we will be looking at 10 of these young men.





via NaijaBizCom.Com – http://ift.tt/2BMan2W

Get more: Nigeria Business News


----------

